# 84 300 Z AE - Information on Stereo



## smokerz (Apr 19, 2004)

Car I just purchased was missing the factory stereo & this model is equipted with controls on the steering wheel. Are these stereo's common? What other models would have them. Would like to go to an original & get all of the features working. Appreciate any help or suggestions.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You should be able to pic up the stereo from another Z31 with digital. Except for one problem body sonic will possibly no longer work. But they aren't to rare just look around. Every now and then they are on eBay or Z31.com classifieds.


----------

